# surgery on oct 12 - not sure i wanna go thru with it



## slippy (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi all,
My story is a bit complicated & Long but the SHORT version is this, I had MRI done on my neck in March for surgery I needed on my neck & radiologist was kind enough to tell me he sees something on my thyroid that needs following up on< I am 12 weeks post op on cervical fusion with plate & screws now in place, (not to mention cadaver bones) & had ultrsound on thyroid which did show a nodulue covering left side. Today is pre-op day with ENT who is SUPPOSE to be removing left side next week, BUT I AM REALLY WORRIED bout goin thru with this. Dr. told me I should not need meds( which i really DONT want to take) after surgery cause the right side should cover me. He said this surgery would be easy compared to what i just got done with. I am very stressed & would appreciate ANY INFO on anyone having this surgery & how it went.
THANKS!:confused0018::confused0018:


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi Slippy -- welcome.

I had a total thyroidectomy on 8/29 and found the experience overall to be very easy. Some people have different experiences and everyone deals with things differently, but that said, I thought surgery was easy peasy. I took one injection of pain medication in recovery and a lortab for the ride home (but I was in no pain)...other than that, it was an occasional advil and ice. My husband is in orthopedics, but did spine surgery for years and has said multiple times that, based on my experiences, a TT is totally unlike any kind of ortho surgery in it's ease.

The recovery wasn't about pain, more so with reduced energy levels. You might not experience that (or, I should say, experience that to that degree) if only half is coming out.

My big question, however, is have you had a FNA on that pesky nodule?

ETA: here are the details if you'd like to read: http://thyroidboards.com/showthread.php?t=3892


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

slippy said:


> Hi all,
> My story is a bit complicated & Long but the SHORT version is this, I had MRI done on my neck in March for surgery I needed on my neck & radiologist was kind enough to tell me he sees something on my thyroid that needs following up on< I am 12 weeks post op on cervical fusion with plate & screws now in place, (not to mention cadaver bones) & had ultrsound on thyroid which did show a nodulue covering left side. Today is pre-op day with ENT who is SUPPOSE to be removing left side next week, BUT I AM REALLY WORRIED bout goin thru with this. Dr. told me I should not need meds( which i really DONT want to take) after surgery cause the right side should cover me. He said this surgery would be easy compared to what i just got done with. I am very stressed & would appreciate ANY INFO on anyone having this surgery & how it went.
> THANKS!:confused0018::confused0018:


Hi, & Welcome,

I can totally understand your hesitation on another surgery so quickly. I have had 2 partial thyroidectomies, 20 years apart. I had a spinal fusion on 3 vertebrae last year with cages and screws. A thyroidectomy is a walk in the park by comparison.

For 20 years, I had half a thyroid and only took the replacement to get me through a pregnancy. For 18 of those years I felt pretty good, and had the blood test each year to check the TSH. I was told to take the replacement by one doctor and that I could get along with out by another. I will always have to wonder if I had taken the replacement, if I might not have ended up with an auto immune disorder. There's no evidence either way on that, so I will just wonder, and occasionally kick myself.

I agree with Joplin. Recovery from thyroidectomy, for me, was very little pain and no pain medications unlike a fusion. My throat was sore and drinking a lot of ice water helped. It is just a reduced energy level.

Are you symptomatic? What do you blood tests show? Have they done an FNA?

Best wises to you.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I agree with joplin and webster about the surgery being easy. And I agree with their questions. What else do you know about your nodule? Size? Have you had an FNA biopsy? (Fine-needle Aspiration) Many, many people have thyroid nodules, and most go unnoticed and symptom-free (and don't need surgery). What do you know about yours that leads you to surgery? Are you having symptoms? Have you had labwork? Maybe this is stuff the ENT will do or talk with you about today. Ask your ENT all the questions you have. Ask why you need surgery, what if you don't have surgery, what are the risks, etc.

You may indeed need surgery...just want to make sure! 

Welcome to the forum, slippy!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

slippy said:


> Hi all,
> My story is a bit complicated & Long but the SHORT version is this, I had MRI done on my neck in March for surgery I needed on my neck & radiologist was kind enough to tell me he sees something on my thyroid that needs following up on< I am 12 weeks post op on cervical fusion with plate & screws now in place, (not to mention cadaver bones) & had ultrsound on thyroid which did show a nodulue covering left side. Today is pre-op day with ENT who is SUPPOSE to be removing left side next week, BUT I AM REALLY WORRIED bout goin thru with this. Dr. told me I should not need meds( which i really DONT want to take) after surgery cause the right side should cover me. He said this surgery would be easy compared to what i just got done with. I am very stressed & would appreciate ANY INFO on anyone having this surgery & how it went.
> THANKS!:confused0018::confused0018:


Hi, Slippy and welcome to the board!










We have had so many surgeries around here in the past 10 weeks or so, it is astounding. So...............I am sure many will be along to offer support!

Glad you are here and so so sorry for what you have been through and what you are going through.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

slippy said:


> Hi all,
> My story is a bit complicated & Long but the SHORT version is this, I had MRI done on my neck in March for surgery I needed on my neck & radiologist was kind enough to tell me he sees something on my thyroid that needs following up on< I am 12 weeks post op on cervical fusion with plate & screws now in place, (not to mention cadaver bones) & had ultrsound on thyroid which did show a nodulue covering left side. Today is pre-op day with ENT who is SUPPOSE to be removing left side next week, BUT I AM REALLY WORRIED bout goin thru with this. Dr. told me I should not need meds( which i really DONT want to take) after surgery cause the right side should cover me. He said this surgery would be easy compared to what i just got done with. I am very stressed & would appreciate ANY INFO on anyone having this surgery & how it went.
> THANKS!:confused0018::confused0018:


Your thyroid surgeon knows about your neck fusion; correct?


----------



## slippy (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi everyone & Thanks for responding. My blood work didnt show much & other than fatigue & always feeling like there is something in my throat, thats bout all my symptoms. The throat thing is quite annoying, as to EVERTIME i swallow it does not feel right, also I have had a problem choking that seems to be getting worse. My Dr. did not like the ultrsound report & although he gave me the option if FNA after discussing it more with him, surgery was decided to be the best route. After looking around at ALOT of other post now i am worried about other thing post op....weight gain...teeth...more fatigue....depression. I am not tryin to sound tacky but the whole weight gain ( i am not talkin a couple of pounds) is something I would like to hear more about, I have not seen much info out there & I have been surfing around ALOT trying to read what i can because i am REALLY REALLY WORRIED bout messin with my thyroid. WIth all that bein said goin in every 6 months to be checked just was not an option for me. My Father was told that about an x ray he had & was told it was nothing lets check it again in 6 months & by then it was to late, the nothing spot was indeed cancer & now he is no lnger with us. So i suppose this time next week(until then i will remain SCARED) I will be recovering in the hospital I hope & Pray.


----------



## slippy (Oct 5, 2011)

Andros, yes my Dr. does know bout my fusion.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I will you the best & will pray for you. Not sure what to tell you about the weight gain. If you exercises regularly, keep it up, and try to eat as many veggies as you can tolerate...see what happens. Best wishes!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey there...first, I can completely understand worrying about the weight...it's not vanity. I'm an athlete and can appreciate working hard your whole life to maintain a healthy weight and a fit & strong body, only to have some pesky thyroid issues crop up and think it was all for naught.

I think the take home message is that thyroid surgery/treatment does not automatically mean you will gain weight. It depends on your particular treatment plan. For those of us who had the surgery and were immediately thereafter put on a proper replacement plan and who stuck to healthy diet and exercise plans, weight isn't a significant issue.

That all said, in the interest of full disclosure, I'll tell you I've rapidly put on 10 pounds and am rather bloated/puffy. I'm a Weight Watchers junkie and have not been off plan. *However* (and this is the important part), my treatment plan included a RAI after surgery and, because Thyrogen was not available, that required me to go hypo for a few weeks. I'm now in the slow process of getting properly medicated and I hope once I am out of "Hypo Camp" and have the energy to get back to my regular schedule of 2- to 25 miles of running a week, the weight will come off. Right now, I'm eating very well and treating this as a minor bump in the road. I'm not going to tell you it's fun, but I know it's fixable, long term.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

My only concern is if the thyroid surgery would cause a lot of pain for your neck? I have bone spurs on my neck and was afraid the position a patient's neck is in for thyroid surgery would cause pain but it didn't, luckily. I'd heard it might.

My thyroidectomy was 2 weeks ago tomorrow. So far I'm not gaining weight - I'm actually continuing to lose a little weight. I've lost over 25 lbs. since mid summer...which I cannot deny I'm enjoying but it's not like me to ever lose a pound without a struggle.

I find I'm feeling like a million bucks one day and kinda' droopy the next. Someone told me at the hospital this week that that is normal - I hope! The good days are spectacular! The down days are disappointing but still much better than the way I was pre-surgery.


----------

